# Just Wet Myself!



## punkman79 (Feb 23, 2002)

DEALER JUST CALLED. DELIVERY TOMMOROW AT 4 PM!!!!!!!
:lmao: :lmao: 
gonna pass out now....
:bigpimp: :bigpimp:


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

NICE! Congrats! Don't forget to bring your checklist!


----------



## pps-325xit (Jan 18, 2002)

Just in time to drive to Bimmerfest :thumb:


----------



## punkman79 (Feb 23, 2002)

THANKS! MAN. I wish I had registered. I didn't think I would get my car until next week. My dealer TOTALLY surprised me!! I almost passed out on the phone. I will be back at my alma mater during bimmerfest but I will be there next year for sure!!!! hope all you guys have a good time...sounds like a crap load of fun


----------



## pps-325xit (Jan 18, 2002)

Hehehe... I know the feeling. I missed last year's by just a weekend. Car arrived at dealer the day of Bimmerfest last year.


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

Where and when is bimmerfest? Sorry to be so behind ;O)


----------



## pps-325xit (Jan 18, 2002)

Cutters this Saturday (Santa Barbara, CA), 9AM sharp :thumb:


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

Cool! Enjoy! :thumb:


----------



## DSinSoCal (Mar 19, 2002)

punkman79 said:


> *DEALER JUST CALLED. DELIVERY TOMMOROW AT 4 PM!!!!!!!
> :lmao: *


Yet one more reason why So-Cal is better than No-Cal...

I'm on my way to pick mine up right now. 

[pinch] Yep, I'm awake!

(for those of you just joining the story... our cars shared the same boat)


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

ALEX325i said:


> *Cool! Enjoy! :thumb: *


Clean out your PMs


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Congrats!!


----------



## asura0s9 (Mar 24, 2002)

CONGRATS =)




...what do u guys usually do at bimmerfests ?

gathering of bmw owners is exciting enough....but ya =)

.....and are there any 18~20 yr olds who goes?


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

I live in PA so I'm not going to make it 

Oh yeah I'm going to be a proud 2002 BMW 330Ci owner this July at 22 yrs old for someone that asked if there were any young guys with BMW's


----------



## loan guy (Apr 16, 2002)

*Hey punkman, did u go to UCD?*

Are you going back for Pinic Day?


----------



## punkman79 (Feb 23, 2002)

hey loan guy...get me a cheap loan! haha ok sorrie.. just kidding..that was corny.

yep..for picnic day..visiting some friends too. yes i went to UCD. just graduated last year!! the day will also involve a couple of kegs and some sloshball followed by parties...i hope:angel: 

and to top it all off...i get my new bimmer tommorow at 4pm!!! so i will go back there in a whole new way.....HEE HEE!
:bigpimp:


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Congrats Punkman! Good luck with the delivery!


----------



## Adrian 330Ci'01 (Apr 16, 2002)

punkman79 said:


> *hey loan guy...get me a cheap loan! haha ok sorrie.. just kidding..that was corny.
> 
> yep..for picnic day..visiting some friends too. yes i went to UCD. just graduated last year!! the day will also involve a couple of kegs and some sloshball followed by parties...i hope:angel:
> 
> ...


Congrats!!! Punkman, Is this your first one?


----------



## loan guy (Apr 16, 2002)

*Go Aggies*

I'm a UCD alum also. Class of 99. Too bad they don't have the cow with the hole in its stomach anymore. And about the loan, I'll give everyone on this board a "E46" discount. :thumb:


----------



## punkman79 (Feb 23, 2002)

guys! im leaving in about 10 minutes to meet one of my life's long time wants!!!!! thanks for ALL the support!!.

loan guy...wow.what a small world. i didnt even think people knew about UCD outside of Calif.. yea.. that cow would have been cool huh? oh well..ill try to avoid hitting cows this year as I cruise around in my new car! are you really a loan guy?!

sigh..must breathe must breathe...:yikes:


----------



## loan guy (Apr 16, 2002)

*HA Ha*

I know how you feel about your new car. I just got my 33Ci two weeks ago. I'm totally obsessed with it. Yes, I am really a loan guy, a loan officer actually. I deal with residential home mortgages and equity loans. Feel free to write if you guys ever have any financing queries. Always glad to help.


----------

